# So we getting a good one in MA on 12/20/09?



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

So what is everyone hearing for MA on this Sunday?
I am hearing speculation all over the place?
Anybody know expected time this would possibly hit if it comes, amounts, temps, all the jazz?

Here's hoping a big one comes, would love to buy myself a present for Christmas


----------

